# 10 mo old female in S. Florida



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10104768266347921



I don't know anything about this dog, she came up on my feed tonight. She sure looks like she could use a hand though.
She is a tripod and shelter says she is reactive, but at 10 months that could be just an age thing.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

I would take her if I was still in Florida and if she got along with other dogs and cats. I hope this baby finds a home soon.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

What shelter? Am i missing it...


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

@Fodder hmm it had a link when I posted it. Shepherds Beyond Borders is posting her. 
Also, I misread. She is borded by them in Florida as they have no foster for her.


----------

